

Dovecote - nfnaaron
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dovecote

======
nfnaaron
What the imap server dovecot seems to be named after.

I never knew such a thing existed, but after reading the page then "of course
something like that has to exist."

    
    
      * 1 History and geography
            o 1.1 Columbaria in Ancient Rome
            o 1.2 Dovecotes of France
                  + 1.2.1 Colombiers (or pigeonniers) in mediaeval France
            o 1.3 Dovecotes of Italy
            o 1.4 Dovecotes of the Netherlands and Belgium
            o 1.5 Dovecotes of Transylvania
            o 1.6 Dovecotes of the United Kingdom
            o 1.7 Dovecotes of North America
      * 2 Architecture
      * 3 Gallery
      * 4 See also
      * 5 References
      * 6 Further reading and external links

